# Lust auf abrocken???



## sebi-online88 (14. April 2005)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe zwar die Hoffnung schon verloren aber ich probiere es trotzdem wieder. Wer hat lust am Samstag nach Freiburg zum Citytrialen zu kommen. Würde mich echt freuen wenn wir auch mal was auf die Beine stellen würden so wie die Jungs aus dem Osten. Ist zwar jetzt schon wieder knapp vom Termin her aber es ist ja auch keine Weltreise nach Freiburg. Also wer hat Bock und Zeit? Wird auch ein top Filmer (Profi) dabei sein der ein geiles Video von der Session machen will.

Treffpunkt dachte ich so auf 12.00 am Hauptbahnhof....


----------



## ringo667 (14. April 2005)

Also ich würde hinfahren, hab zwar noch keine Rückmeldung vom Gregor, denke aber dass er auch mitkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. April 2005)

ey bock hätte ich schon ohne ende, aber es sidn halt doch 270km pro weg, d.h. 540km insgesamt....deswegen will ich nciht umgedingt zusagen....aba mla schauen ob ichs einrichten kann.
ich sag morgen nochma bescheit..... bis denn.
Kommt denn sonst keiner??
tommy?andere schatthäuser?
sonst wer?? komm ich will wenn schon viele trialer sehn...


----------



## tommytrialer (14. April 2005)

em nein ich bin morgen in essen beim dual und hab dann gleich drauf also am samstag wochenenddienst!
denk auch nicht das der sebo kommt weil wenn wir erst nachts von essen heimkommen den tag später wieder wegfahren is blöd


@ sebi wie wärs wenn bis zum sommer oder spätjahr wartest wo nicht jedes wochenende nen wettkampf ist?


----------



## sebi-online88 (14. April 2005)

@ Tommy

Kein Problem dann machen wir einfach im Spätjahr eine 2 Saision!


----------



## ringo667 (15. April 2005)

Habe noch nen Platz frei, falls jemand zwischen Stuttgart und Freiburg mitfahren möchte, 
pm


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (15. April 2005)

^vieleicht klappts doch bei mir.
seb nehm auf jeden mal dein handy mit.

ghm
SEBO
dual champ


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. April 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> ^vieleicht klappts doch bei mir.
> seb nehm auf jeden mal dein handy mit.
> 
> ghm
> ...



Dual champ.. SEBO SEBO....nicht abheben....unterschätze niemals die dunkle Seite....


----------



## ringo667 (17. April 2005)

War echt cool gestern,
FR ist für City Trial perfekt, nen Haufen Spots auf engstem Raum +überdachte Hebebühne  
Hat richtig Spass gemacht, werde wieder hinfahren wenns passt!
demnächst gibts ein kleines Vid.
Danke an Sebi und Oli für die Technik Tips!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. April 2005)

Freud mich das es dir gefallen hat! Ich finde auch das es ein cooler Tag war. Freiburg ist DIE Trial-City, nur schade das nicht mehr Leute den Genuss probieren wollten. Die Hebebühne ist echt perfekt, stufenlos von 0-125cm verstellbar und das ganze Überdacht. Da kann jeder seine eigene Höhe einstellen   Na ja die Hauptsache ist das es für uns ein netter Tag war.
Halte dich bitte mit dem Video etwas ran Ringo, bin schon ganz heiss!!!!

Hier paar Pics.....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. April 2005)

hört sich ja geil an, ich wäre auch unglaublich gerne gekommen, aber das war mri einfach zu kurzfristig, ich habe immoment leider das spritgeld nciht so locker sitzen, hoffe das ändert sihc demnächst. bitte es nächste mla etwas langfristiger planen, dann bin ich auf jeden fall mit am start und kann noch mind. 1person mitbriegn......
Max
p.s. zum wem gehört denn das lecker mädschen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (17. April 2005)

Zu mir Max und ihre netten Freundinen haben auf euch gewartet   Wenn das Wetter jetzt mal richtig aufmacht planen wir mal ein ganzes Wochenende. Braunschweig XL wollte ja auch mal kommen. Freiburg hat echt so viele geile Spots auf engstem Raum und trotzdem bekommt man nicht alle abgetrialt an einem Tag.

Kommst du nach Hornberg Max?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. April 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du nach Hornberg Max?


denke schon. mal schauen. du?


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> denke schon. mal schauen. du?



Ja ich werde auf jeden kommen. Ist nur ne 1/2 Stunde von mir nach Hornberg und die Sektionen sind auch immer geil...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. April 2005)

> ihre netten Freundinen haben auf euch gewartet


hm..war vielleicht doch gut, dass ich nicht da war, sonst wären die mädels enttäuscht gewesen!! da spreche ich aus erfahrung.........


----------



## ringo667 (17. April 2005)

So, hab  das Vidoematerial zusammengeschnitten.

Hoffe es gefällt euch!!!

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/freiburg_16.4.05.wmv


----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2005)

würds dir was ausmachen auch mal das stuttgart material klar zu machen?grad paar gute aktionen hintereinanderhängenu nd gut würd mich gerne ma wieder sehen, brauch keine schnitteffekte etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (17. April 2005)

mach ich!
stells demnächst online


----------



## isah (17. April 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab  das Vidoematerial zusammengeschnitten.
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt euch!!!
> 
> http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/freiburg_16.4.05.wmv




super video   

wer ist denn der hauptdarsteller mit den schwarzen kurzen hosen? Sieht echt derb aus was der abzieht..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> super video
> 
> wer ist denn der hauptdarsteller mit den schwarzen kurzen hosen? Sieht echt derb aus was der abzieht..



dürfte der herr sebi-online sein.
jaa, top video....aber ringo, da geht doch noch mehr oda?? hab ganz ehrlich gesagt, mehr von dir erwartet.    man sieht sich mal wieder in ffm?!

Jan


----------



## Smilymarco (17. April 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> dürfte der herr sebi-online sein.
> jaa, top video....aber ringo, da geht doch noch mehr oda?? hab ganz ehrlich gesagt, mehr von dir erwartet.    man sieht sich mal wieder in ffm?!
> 
> Jan




FFM wann?


----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2005)

wer ist den das im roten pulli?

und sebi was macht mein rahmen?
thomas


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (17. April 2005)

Finds immer wieder interessant zu sehen, was verschiedene Städte für verschiedene Styles haben. In Freiburg ist z.b. alles sehr Treter-lastig.


----------



## ChrisKing (17. April 2005)

is der mit dem 20" Markus Bonadio?


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. April 2005)

@Chris King

Klaro ist das der Markus... Kennst ihn wohl noch aus alten Zeiten? War ja mal ne große Nummer in den Junioren mit dem Weber zusammen.

@Tommy
Deine Frage, Chris seine Frage, es ist Markus Bonadio....


----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2005)

hab mir gleich gedacht das es der bona ist
der war früher recht gut


----------



## sebi-online88 (17. April 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir gleich gedacht das es der bona ist
> der war früher recht gut



Ist er auch heute noch nur alle sind halt besser geworden. Bona fährt mehr Dirt als Trial aber seine Leistung kann sich immer noch sehen lassen. Die Mauer war 110cm wo Bona und ich hoch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (18. April 2005)

Sieht ja alles nach ner spitzensession aus!  

Wär ja echt auch gern gekommen, euch ma kennenzulernen,
war aber für mich leider planungstechnisch zu knapp    

nächstesmal bin ich unbedingt dabei


----------



## Benzman22 (19. April 2005)

wann ist den das nächste mal? bin auf alle fälle dabei.


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. April 2005)

Also ich denke wir sollten wenn das Wetter richtig Bombe ist mal ein Wochenende in Freiburg planen. Also meiner Meinung nach gibt es kaum eine Stadt die mehr Spots auf egstem Raum hat wie Freiburg. Lasst uns mal Vorschläge für Termine sammeln und dann sehen was draus wird.


----------



## ChrisKing (19. April 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris King
> 
> Klaro ist das der Markus... Kennst ihn wohl noch aus alten Zeiten? War ja mal ne große Nummer in den Junioren mit dem Weber zusammen.



jo kenn ihn noch von früher, bin paar mal mit ihm und den marques Brüdern gefahren, u.a. da in Wagenstadt auf dem Trialgelände. Gibt es heute glaub ich nicht mehr.
Fahrn die marques eigentlich noch? Wenn nich, was machen die heute?
Und was machen Mesick und Weber eigentlich? Warum fahrn die nich mehr? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## tommytrialer (19. April 2005)

weber hatte nicht mehr den großen elan zu trainieren! hat angefangen als der hösel besser wurde und weber konnte nicht mehr mithalten. Er hat dann halt immer mehr zurückgeschraubt und aufgehört
er is jetzt dj und deutschlandweit unterwegs um platten aufzulegen!

bei mesick war es auch so ähnlich, was aber er jetzt macht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## sebi-online88 (19. April 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> jo kenn ihn noch von früher, bin paar mal mit ihm und den marques Brüdern gefahren, u.a. da in Wagenstadt auf dem Trialgelände. Gibt es heute glaub ich nicht mehr.
> Fahrn die marques eigentlich noch? Wenn nich, was machen die heute?
> Und was machen Mesick und Weber eigentlich? Warum fahrn die nich mehr? Fragen über Fragen



Also Paulo und Victor fahren noch ein wenig Show aber auch nicht mehr so wie es mal war. Der Zahn der Zeit macht den Jungs gut zu schaffen. Haben ja noch den Shop in Wagenstadt aber da geht wohl auch nicht viel. Die Beiden haben sich total abgekapselt von der Scene hier im Umland.

Mesick hat wohl wieder angefangen und will evtl. auch wieder bei der SDM starten. Habe mal sein Kumpel den Stahlberg in Sulz getroffen er hat mir das erzählt.

Weber lebt sein Leben in vollen Zügen so wie ich es weiss. An Trial hat er wohl die interesse verloren was eigentlich sehr schade ist. Der Junge hatte mehr Talent wie die Coust-Brüder und der Billmaier zusammen. Christian macht als Punktrichter beim Endlauf in Dossenheim aber sonst auch keinen Kontakt oder so.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. April 2005)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke wir sollten wenn das Wetter richtig Bombe ist mal ein Wochenende in Freiburg planen.


Jo da bin ich auch mal dafür.....ein ganzes WE in Freiburg is ne geile idee. dann wird am Abend auch erstmal weggegangen und dick party gemacht, so wie sich dat gehört...... so disse oder so, oder einfach bißchen alkoholisches in sich reingekippt, das macht nachm trilaen am meisten fun.....
ja man....da bin ich dafür....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. April 2005)

Also wenn ich es irgendwann mal schaffen sollte will ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei sein bei eurer Freiburg Street Session.... muss ich halt nur rechtzeitig wissen...

aber nix gegen Freiburg...und will jetzt auch nicht auf die Kacke hauen...aber gibt´s da auch etwas höhere Mauern!?!? Container vielleicht?!?...denn wie ich jetzt hier in Bremen auch festellen muss...alles nicht wirklich so mein Ding.... muss ordentlich SCHÄPPERN....ZONG...KAZUM....CRASH.... ihr wisst was ich meine 

MfG

MArco


----------



## Ray (20. April 2005)

Es gibt doch diese kleinen Plastikkugeln die man sich in die speichen hängen kann... Und mit ner Rassel am Lenker wird auch jede Betonmauer zum Vergnügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. April 2005)

Wenn du so leicht zufrieden zu stellen bist dann möcht ich nicht deine Freundinn sehen... lol....

aber schön das es Menschen gibt die man durch kleinigkeit "befriedigen" kann...

MfG

Marco


----------



## Ray (20. April 2005)

Bei meiner Freundin hängt die Rassel woanders


----------



## ringo667 (20. April 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> aber nix gegen Freiburg...und will jetzt auch nicht auf die Kacke hauen...aber gibt´s da auch etwas höhere Mauern!?!? Container vielleicht?!?...denn wie ich jetzt hier in Bremen auch festellen muss...alles nicht wirklich so mein Ding.... muss ordentlich SCHÄPPERN....ZONG...KAZUM....CRASH.... ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> MfG
> 
> MArco



Es gibt  höhere Mauern én Masse....., 
und ein Kontainer steht direkt gegenüber der Hebebühne


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. April 2005)

Ich denk unser BSXL redet hier von 130cm aufwärts... und wenn man sich sein Vid angeschaut hat müsste man auch die Container-geilheit verstehen


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. April 2005)

Wir haben in Freiburg 1000 Stufen die zwischen 150-180cm sind. Da kann sich der Marko Tage lang die Zähne ausbeissen. Kommt vorbei und ihr werdet das Traumland nie mehr verlassen wollen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. April 2005)

schreibt ihr eigentlich Marco mit "k" um mich zu ärgern..oder einfach nur um mich zu ärgern...oder um mich zu ärgern!??!?

Kommen auf jeden vorbei... nur ist halt nicht wirklich so der Katzen-Sprung... leider... und da ich jetzt immer Bremen City nötige.... ist es noch weiter bis nach Freiburg...

MfG
MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (21. April 2005)

es gibt ja auch noch sommer bzw das spätjahr!

ihr müsst doch nicht gleich morgen fahren


----------

